# RFC for ICSI#2?? Whats your thoughts?



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

 to all, 

I just wanted to glean a bit of advice if anyone's feeling generous?

Me & DH are ready to give the old IVF/ICSI another go and hubby says that he thinks we should go with RFC again. (we had a failed NHS go last year with RFC)
What I want to ask is - are there any ladies out there who gave RFC a second chance for a funded cycle? I'm interested to get another perspective on it. Thanks in advance!

Jo xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi diamond girl,

Jut wanted to clarify, have you had your funded cycle already and looking to go on their private list or have you paid to go private with them already while you were waiting to reach the top of the funded list? If you still have a funded cycle to use I'd say you may as well go for it if your Amh is good, but if you're paying if look elsewhere. Just my personal opinion, and I know the rfc have got some people their miracles, but their stats are pretty crap in comparison to other places so if you're paying I'd back a better bet! Depending on your funds, you could stay in Northern Ireland but maybe look at the grcm satellite clinic, or look down got Dublin to sims who have a great reputation. A lot of people head over to serum in Greece, which apparently works out just as expensive as a cycle here including all the travel and accomodation! Or you could chuck big money at it and go to London to the lister or the argc... There's so many options.... Look at the hfea website for clinic results though to get a feel for success rates (although they only cover the uk clinics)

X
Ducky


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi diamondgirl,  I Would not pay for tx at rvh, we has one nhs cycle with them, as ducky said go somewhere were they actually give a hoot. We went to serum in Greece and our triplets 10 months are asleep  in the next bedroom. If you need information just pm me xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Penny.... Triplets!!!!! WOW! Huge respect, how on earth are you sane? I'm struggling to keep it together with our twins, I have no idea how I'd cope with three! Seriously I'm in awe. Congratulations!

Xx
Ducky


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Duckybun - I've had my NHS go last year, resulted in ectopic pg. My gut feeling is to try somewhere else tbh.
Congratualtions on your twins, I'm sure you are over the moon! You got your miracles from GCRM - was your funded cycle at RFC & was it a big hassle to get notes transferred to the new clinic? And is all the treatment done in Belfast, or is there any travelling to Glasgow involved? Sorry - I prob should just go & get this info from the clinic instead of frying your head!

Penny - thank you for your reply, congrats on your twins - you are truly an inspiration! Don't think travelling abroad is an option but it would be tempting considering your fab results!

Thank you both for taking time to answer  

Jo xx


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

SORRY PENNY!!! TRIPLETS!!!


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd definitely avoid rfc if i were paying. I was told at my review to stop treatment. They did NO testing on me other than simple bloods for ovulation as they said prob was dh sperm count. Went to reprofit who advised blood clotting tests (free from my gp) and on these results prescribed aspirin. Now have twins as a result!


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks katie, congrats on your twins. Did you only have one cycle at RFC? 
There aren't too many fans of the RFC are there? The evidence so far certainly suggests that that other clinics have the advantage. Back to the drawing board for a bit of further research!


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Diamondgirl
I'm just gonna echo with everyone else. We had our nhs go with rvh and vowed that we wouldn't be back near them. This time round we have went to Prague and the professionalism is amazing. On our consultation we learned more in half an hour than what we were ever told in our time at the Royal.
My advice is deffo go elsewhere if you can. 
Currently I'm in my 2ww after using Prague Fertility Centre. If you want to know anything about them give me a shout, I wholeheartedly recommended them.

BG xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Had been with origin a number of times then rfc for free go. It was the same doc in both clinics though and just kept repeating same schedule each time. Believing they were the experts made me stay. That and not realising there was more to it and how easy going abroad was!!


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Katie, your perseverance really paid off, happy for you that your dreams come true. I find it very odd that doctors/consultants float between clinics, but then it's all about the labs & embryologists working their magic!

Belfastgirl - Best of luck, hopefully this will be your time! 2ww....how do we put ourselves through these things more than once....oh yeah, I know why. Positive thoughts to you   

Looks like you ladies would recommend anywhere else in the world except RFC. I do know a few people who have got their BFPs from RFC & I wonder if that positive experience would encourage them to return to RFC for a second go, should the need arise? Just thinking out loud


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi lovely ladies,
Im going to buck the trend here......im going back to RFC for ICSI #2.
My first fresh cycle (nhs) was a bfn and broke my heart.  I had a few frosties left so paid for FET and now i have my beautiful son.  I suppose this is why i am happy to cycle with them again! 
Im hoping to start tx in the next few months.  Scared and excited! !! Best of luck whatever u decide.  We could b cycle buddies 
Lil ♡


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

A-HA!! I knew there had to be SOMEONE with a positive RFC experience to even the balance out a bit!
Thank you for your input Lily! So happy u got your little boy.
You found the RFC staff & consultants satisfactory then?

I'd (hopefully) be starting in the next couple of months too - i'll keep an eye out for you & best of luck to you also 

Jo. Xxx


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Jo, 

Yes I found the staff lovely.....Dr Tang in particular.  My last frostie became my beautiful son.  I am forever grateful 
Have u been put off the Royal or will u cycle there?  I have heard from others that they have really upped their game......especially on the administrative side (which was lacking)

Let me know wat u decide and best of luck hun
lil xx


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi diamondgirl, I've had tx at RFC, origin and GCRM Belfast so can give you a good perspective on all 3. All our cycles at origin failed. We had 2 fresh icsi and one natural fet there. Origin is actually the place I would avoid above all tbh! We did actually have success after all that on our nhs go at RFC with our dd who is 2.5 now. Even tho we had success there, it's just not somewhere I would've even thought about going back to for subsequent cycles. Your thread has made me think about why but I don't really have any valid reasons! I just don't think they are as progressive as other clinics would be and I have a gut feeling that their private tx wouldn't differ hugely to their nhs. I think you should always trust your gut and if yours is telling you to go elsewhere then that's something you should think very hard about.  i think if I'd had your particular experience, I would be very reticent to return there, just even in terms of the memories it may evoke, in case it generated any feelings of negativity etc from the outset of your tx. But of course that's my personal feeling and it could be very different to yours! We had 3 frozen embryos stored at origin and ended up moving them to GCRM belfast for a natural fet and I'm now 34 wks pg. There are actually quite a few docs from the RFC at GCRM and yet as clinics I would say they are miles apart! I would fully recommend GCRM. In terms of their progressiveness, professionalism, atmosphere etc they are streets ahead of anywhere else in NI. That's just my opinion of course! All treatment is carried out at the clinic here so theres no travelling involved or anything. Perhaps it would be helpful for you and your dh to go to their open night or even schedule consultations at a couple of different clinics and see which one you get the best feel for? You want to feel secure that you are making the right decision for you so take your time and really research it and think it through. Any questions feel free to ask and good luck with your decision! X


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Lily - i wouldn't say i was put off the rfc - the ectopic pg was really beyond anyones control - i think my heads just been turned by so many poor opinions of the place! I'm tring to sit on the fence and get a better feel for things.
Thanks Sparkleheart - congrats on your pg, not long now!!!
Your brilliant reply gave me something to think about. We'd be mad if we just threw all that money without doing a good bot of research!


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck luv with whatever clinic you decide x


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for sparing a minute or two to share your advice and experiences, truly appreciated  
My very best wishes to all of you on your journeys & i'll keep you posted on mine  

Jo xxx


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a wee update on my circumstances so far - 
So we went with the RFC for icsi #2, unfortunately bfn for us  
On a more upbeat note, we did have 3 x 5 day blasts put on ice, so we'll dicuss FET at our review appointment tomorrow.
With regard to my treatment at RFC, i have no complaints, everything went well and we were happy with how things were managed. We had a negative result but hopefully one of our little frosties will give us the baby we have wished for x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi jo,

Sorry to hear about your bfn, but as you say, you have a beautiful frostie to go back for. All the best

Xx
Ducky


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Ducky, Congratulations (belatedly) on your twins! I'd say you've had your hands full (and you wouldn't have it any other way!)

Jo xx


----------



## blondie1983 (May 2, 2014)

I was lucky enough to be successful with our funded NHS cycle. I found the staff and doctors in the RFC very attentive and helpful.


----------

